# Registration of marriage



## Leopride (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I registered our marriage with the South African consulate in April 18.
This process is supposed to take 6 months, we are unsure if we will receive a certificate or if our marriage is now registered with South African authorities?

This process needs to be completed before we can proceed with applying for a spousal permit.

Any information you can provide would be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## Jonospoon (Feb 1, 2019)

Leopride,

I understand your frustration. I have also applied for a letter of no-impediment several months ago. If you find out anything about who to contact regarding marriages in South Africa, please post it on this forum too.

We'll all have to band together to make these things work!


----------



## Leopride (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Jono,

Thanks for reaching out. 
I am going to have to visit the South African consulate to figure it out.
I have a relative travelling to South Africa who may be able to look into from the SA side. If this does happen I will try and provide you with a contact.


----------



## Jonospoon (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi Leopride,

I received my certificates yesterday after a 3 month wait. It seems that they forgot about me until I phoned them and asked them where my certificate was.
If you are still stuck I would recommend the following:
Contact: Hlamarisa Msengi
012 402 2090 /[email protected] dha.gov.za

If she is not available, then contact Norman Ramashia
[email protected] dha.gov.za 012 402 2170/082 903 7518

Hlamarisa is the head of the marriage department as far as I could understand, and Norman works with her. One of those should be able to hustle your application along, as they did mine. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Leopride (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you Jono!Really appreciate you sharing that with us, I have emailed them now.
Fingers crossed we get somewhere with it. We will keep you posted on what happens.
Cheers


----------

